
Will you be going out (movies, restaurants, etc.) once the pandemic is over? - talmr
I personally miss going out and about and cannot wait to hit my favorite restaurants and venues once this is over.
======
bowlich
Nope.

Already worked from home.

Didn't really go out in public much before the pandemic, other than a biweekly
grocery run.

I can make a better meal, spiced to my particular tastes better than any
restaurant. I have enough books, movies, and games at home to fill a lifetime
with entertainment (not even counting the internet). Friends have been
scattered to the wind for decades -- phone calls and messaging are sufficient.

The wilderness is still open, so my solo backcountry hiking has remained
unchanged...

If anything, I've been taken by surprise to find that people find going into
public a necessity for their mental health instead of a detriment.

------
joe_the_user
At some point in the next six months, I'm going start ignoring restrictions on
dining and most other extreme restrictions. I will have to, both for my own
sanity and because more other people will have started doing also, for their
sanity.

I hope, that this will be at the point that quarantining, testing, contact-
tracing, and so-forth will have driven the infection down rate down to a very
low level. And I'm hoping it won't be after the infection and fatalities have
reached a maximum level due a premature opening up.

And I'm also hoping it will not be at a point where the state has reduced the
infection rate by quarantining but has done nothing else and so left the rate
to shoot up again when people indeed can't stand the situation anymore.
However this later option sadly seems most likely given the idiocy, confusion
and bureaucratic paralysis that seems to prevail so far.

------
rawgabbit
If you are young and healthy, you have a good chance of surviving COVID19 and
the next coronavirus. I am not as healthy and cannot take that risk.

------
Kaibeezy
Here’s how a 15-year-old asked me: If the fatality rate is 1%
([https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099\(20\)30244-9/fulltext)),
how many jelly beans would you eat from a bowl of 100 jelly beans when one of
them _will_ kill you?

What if you’re craving jelly beans? Or are indifferent? Or don’t like them?

What if it’s 1/100 subway rides, or times you use an ATM, or days at the
office? How many times would you do it with a 1/100 chance of a quick and
miserable death, plus becoming a spreader until you have symptoms?

Maybe you are personally at lower risk. Or maybe you are not. How sure are
you?

I will wait for the vaccine.

------
gshdg
Once I’ve been either vaccinated or confirmed to have antibodies, sure. But
the last thing I want on my conscience is the idea that I could have been
responsible for spreading it (or starting a spread) to someone who ended up
dying from it. Doesn’t matter how bored I am now. No film, no meal is worth
that.

------
smacktoward
Define “over.”

